# Exportieren mit Videos



## DrHonigtau (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
Ich hab eine Präsentation erstellt, die später auf CD gebrannt werden soll.
In dieser Präsentation sind auch Videos drin, die allerdings nur per Laufwerkspfad importiert wurden.
Mein Problem is folgendes:
Wenn ich das Ganze auf eine CD brenne, wird der Zielpfad ja automatisch übernommen (oder?), und das is logischerweise falsch. Denn auch wenn ich die Videos mit auf die CD brenne stimmt der Pfad nicht. Sollte ich zB E:\ als Laufwerksbuchstaben wählen, dann kann man das Ganze nur anschaun, wenn sich die CD auch in Laufwerk E befindet. Nicht jeder hat aber unter Laufwerk E: sein CD-Laufwerk.

Daher meine Frage: Ist es möglich, dass der Pfad, bzw. der Laufwerksbuchstabe automatisch generiert wird? Oder muss ich das alles in 1 Datei exportieren?
Wenn letzteres, bitte um eine kleine Anleitung, ich krieg das nicht hin. Es wird, egal wie ich es mach, immer eine kleine Projektdatei erstellt aber die Filme sind dann nicht enthalten

mfg
Dr.


----------



## Da Hacker (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Doc,

ich denke, es wäre sicher hilfreich zu wissen, mit welchem Programm die Präsentation bzw. die Projektdatei erstellt wurde. Ist es Adobe Premiere? Oder vielleicht doch Powerpoint mit eingebundenen Videos? Es könnte aber doch auch Cinema 4D sein - ach, ne, das geht ja nicht   .

Also ich tippe auf Premiere. Wenn du also letztendlich nur eine CD brennen willst, die sozusagen als "TempCD" dienen soll, dann MUSST du natürlich die Projektdatei und die Videos draufpacken. Und das mit dem Erkennen des Pfades ist mir nicht ganz klar. Du öffnest die Projektdatei einfach auf einem anderen PC und die Videos werden doch automatisch initialisiert, oder? Und wenn nicht, dann kannst du das doch auch manuell machen.
Danach kannst du - ich weiß ja nicht was du vor hast - diese Projektdatei auf eben diesem anderen PC als Video exportieren(vielleicht weil dieser schneller exportiert).

Also möglicherweise hab ich dich falsch verstanden, aber ich hab versucht die Frage zu beantworten.

Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------



## DrHonigtau (30. Dezember 2004)

Ups ^^
Das passiert mir öfters, wenn ich was schreib und bevor ich das Ganze abschick noch hier und da was änder. Tja, dann löscht man irgendwas weil man meint das erwähnt man wo anders, es sei denn man vergisst es ^^
Naja egal. 
Wäre Director gewesen, aber ich habs zum Glück schon hinbekommen 

Trotzdem thx


----------



## solari (16. Februar 2005)

hallo dr honigtau, 
wie schoen, dass du genau mein problem geschildert hast. ich jedch bekomme das problem in director nicht geloest.
ich schildere nochmal das problem

DIRECTOR
Wie kann ich beim Erstellen eines Projektors Filme so einbinden, dass sie automatisch abgespielt werden, wenn ich die CD in ein fremdes Laufwerk einlege (denn ich möchte die CD an Fremde weitergeben).
Bisher trat das Problem auf, dass die Filme (AVI, Quicktime), obwohl sie mit auf der CD waren, nicht angespielt wurden. Ich vermute mal, das kommt daher, dass evtl. bei fremden Rechnern die Laufwerksbuchstaben anders vergeben sind…
Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben, bzw. gibt es eine andere/bessere Möglichkeit des Exports als das Erstellen eines Projektors?


----------

